# Prince of Crows (Spoilers)



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I gave in and read some spoilers, apparently he sees the "deaths" of the four escorting Primarchs. From what I read there's only one definitive death out of the four, unless there's more to it than the spoiler I read then Dorn's "death" is still open to interpretation isn't it? I mean Fulgrim and Lorgar don't die but he apparently saw their demise.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

When does this happen? Must've somehow glazed over that part if it's in there


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe it's when Curze first meets the Emperor and he has visions of the four warriors who accompany him.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I mean Fulgrim and Lorgar don't die but he apparently saw their demise.


Well, nothing is eternal. What he saw might happen in the last minute of the 41st Millennium, or sometime in 287th Millennium. 

Seems Lorgar pissed of the gods and they put him on fire, lol.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

He saw didnt see Lorgar or Fulgrim's death. Their visions were hard to interpret but no actual deaths.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, I assumed it was their ascension he saw, I'm just wondering about Dorn, I don't know what exactly it written but him but the spoiler I read was that he was assailed by loads of knife wielding figures.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> He saw didnt see Lorgar or Fulgrim's death. Their visions were hard to interpret but no actual deaths.


It could have been their deaths, why not? What is to say they don't die sometime past the current timeline? Nothing is eternal. To be fair I don't think it was, which I think is a shame.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Got given the ebook as a pressy from the missus to read on the way home on the ereader. "You'll never believe how I got here". I'll have more of that please. ADB accedes to my request; "Rats did it. Big Ones." Got a chuckle that did.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

mal310 said:


> It could have been their deaths, why not?


Because it wasn't their deaths. He saw Manus' eyeless head in the arms of another warrior (obviously dead), he saw Dorn dragged down by a hundred murders, their swords slick with his blood (obviously that won't end well for him!) where as he sees Lorgar crowned in psychic fire screaming at a sky (doesn't sound dead to me) and Fulgrim he sees a faint image of someone slithering and laughing (wtf? but not dead). I think what he's seen in the 2 traitor was their accention, not their deaths.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What exactly does it say concerning Dorn because if it's not exactly obvious like Ferrus is then I have hope he's still kicking.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

On Dorn he says;



in his minds eye, he saw the giant die, dragged down by a hundred murderers in a dark tunnel, their knives and swords wet with the warriors blood 


Now I always thought Dorn died on a space hulk taking on a horde of genestealers by himself. Which, if you swap knives and swords for teeth and talons, seems pretty close.


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> What exactly does it say concerning Dorn because if it's not exactly obvious like Ferrus is then I have hope he's still kicking.


Below is the exact quote. Nothing more, nothing less is said about the subject.



The Night Haunter said nothing. In his mind’s eye, he saw the giant die, dragged down by a hundred murderers in a dark tunnel, their knives and swords wet with the warrior’s blood.


It's a nod to the old background, which stated that Dorn died on the Sword of Sacrilege, at the hands of the Black Legion. It's not confirmation, of course, just a bit of foreshadowing and an acknowledgement of existing background...

EDIT: Damn it, too slow...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Brother Subtle said:


> On Dorn he says;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't die to genestealers, in the original fluff he boarded a black crusade despoiler class ship called the Sword of Sacriledge and they only found his remains, such as his hand, although if you go right back to the original Space Marine book they found his whole body but that's ancient.



Lupe said:


> Below is the exact quote. Nothing more, nothing less is said about the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok cool, then there's reasonable doubt that what Curze saw actually occurred the way he interpreted it .


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> He didn't die to genestealers, in the original fluff he boarded a black crusade despoiler class ship called the Sword of Sacriledge and they only found his remains, such as his hand, although if you go right back to the original Space Marine book they found his whole body but that's ancient.


Well there ya go! Thanks mate. Love new old info.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I read that dorn was killed by dark eldar and cruz vision seems to confirm this. Lorgar and fulgrim what he sees is their fate, to be deamon princes.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Where did this Dark Eldar thing come from? The only Primarch I know that had Dark Eldar in it's disappearance story was the Khan.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

To be honest I might have the two mixed up, I'll have a look when I finish work.


----------

